# Gettin Ready for Spring and Summer Trips



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I realize some are still dealing with the aftermath of frozen pipes and ruined floors and sheetrock, and hopefully soon we can all get back to a somewhat normal life or at least try to. We may need to get away from it all just to keep our sanity. Soooo, I am almost done with our house and we were in the middle of flipping our MIL and FIL house and are almost done there, and I am biting at the bit on getting the RV ready for the road. Any of you doin it? Any updates to equipment? Where y'all goin? We got plans for San Luis Pass Park and Blue Water RV, and looking for new places on Lake Conroe. Pipe in RVers. Whats movin and shaken out there? I will repost with pics as soon as I get some free time. I am retiring in 30 days so that will free some time up.


----------



## dhudson (Jun 20, 2016)

*Motorhome work*

I am replacing all of the skylights and vents on my 2014 Coachmen Concord TS 300 motorhome. Then I can redo the roof covering. If anyone else is thinking about doing this you need to order the skylights ASAP!!! There is a huge backlog due to the bulk of them being made in China. I had to go to two separate suppliers to get what I needed and it has taken almost a month to receive what I ordered. One of the skylights actually had to be made by a manufacturer here in the states....wasn't even an off size. Planning on trips to Florida, Colorado and maybe Caddo Lake this year.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Good advice. Everything is backlogged. Friend is still waiting on a new Fridge: 3 months so far. Hey after your trips to Colorado, Florida and Caddo post up about em. I would like to go to Caddo some time soon.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Packing for Bristol, TN, Martinsville, VA, and Richmond, VA as we speak.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> I realize some are still dealing with the aftermath of frozen pipes and ruined floors and sheetrock, and hopefully soon we can all get back to a somewhat normal life or at least try to. We may need to get away from it all just to keep our sanity. Soooo, I am almost done with our house and we were in the middle of flipping our MIL and FIL house and are almost done there, and I am biting at the bit on getting the RV ready for the road. Any of you doin it? Any updates to equipment? Where y'all goin? We got plans for San Luis Pass Park and Blue Water RV, and looking for new places on Lake Conroe. Pipe in RVers. Whats movin and shaken out there? I will repost with pics as soon as I get some free time. I am retiring in 30 days so that will free some time up.


yall ever been to bethy creek resort on upper Livingston


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

C.Hern5972 said:


> yall ever been to bethy creek resort on upper Livingston


Now that I am going to be retired, we are going to check everything out. If there is an Island in the middle of a Mud puddle and we can get to it we will try it out. I can't wait. Have you been there? Shine the light, give me some info on it. That's what we need here.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Now that I am going to be retired, we are going to check everything out. If there is an Island in the middle of a Mud puddle and we can get to it we will try it out. I can't wait. Have you been there? Shine the light, give me some info on it. That's what we need here.


https://www.bethycreek.com/

Yes sir many times. great pace to relax and enjoy the water. Cuts over into the trinity river for more great fishing and boat ride. We love it there.


----------

